# My Little Zlat Collection



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

here is a cr a ppy photo of my little zlat divers collection after having a case made for them and waiting and saving up for a while



i havent painted the case yet lol


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it probably looks really good. Well done.

Did you know they do evening classes now for photography?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

slightly better photo hopefully


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> I think it probably looks really good. Well done.
> 
> Did you know they do evening classes now for photography?


at least i havent got freckles lol :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Top right deserves better you might as well have stuck it in a big roll lol.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Top right deserves better you might as well have stuck it in a big roll lol.


Thatâ€™s hand made by a craftsman. Probably took him a week to make it. :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Top right deserves better you might as well have stuck it in a big roll lol.
> ...


Wise man say - "Man with particularly individual taste in shirts should not comment on other man`s watch stand" :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm waiting for a pocket watch stand to arrive at the moment


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chris have you seen this it might help with your pics. Lol

Free to a god home

All that I ask is you pay it forward meaning I do a good deed and you pass the good deed on and do a good deed for someone else

www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=90436

Totally free I will pay the postage

Kodak ektralite 400 camera

Boxed only thing missing is battery's and film

As far as I can remember working just don't have the battery to check I am afraid

So pm,s please first come first served cheers Andy

And don't forget to pay it forward

Edited by Iceblue, 04 May 2014 - 03:40 PM.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is it, careful if you take it on holiday it looks like a9mm glock


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Scott has already given me a tidy camera, its the carpal tunnel in my hands making me shake when I try and take a shot, and I can't be ar sed to make a stand for the camera


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris.ph said:


> I'm waiting for a pocket watch stand to arrive at the moment


You can get little folding stands for plates at the Pound shops, the small ones will do a PW fine :lol:

Stop slagging Chris now! or I'll Quickstep over and tell you to Foxtrot Oscar, and you don't want to Tango with me, *RIGHT!?*


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I will have the boss have a nose for them tomorrow Mel, cheers mate


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

So now you have put them on display for the wife to see what did she say Chris :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

She hasn't noticed yet as my display is in the spare bedroom lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I have just found out there is a knife to go with this set as well, boll ox I'm going to end up with the full Russian dive suit the way in going lol, the knife is on order lol


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> slightly better photo hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> bottom right - wot dat ?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its a wrist mounted compass mate


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> its a wrist mounted compass mate


 :hi:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

she is going to go nuts when she notices this :tongue2: :yahoo: :tongue2:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> she is going to go nuts when she notices this :tongue2: :yahoo: :tongue2:


you might have to wear that Chris so she does not hurt you when she chucks stuff at you.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

damn good idea there bowie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> she is going to go nuts when she notices this


Blimey. I'm a big fan of sneaking stuff in under the other half's nose but really. How has she not clocked it already?!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

youve got to throw the" ive had that years" back at them, "you never pay attention to what i wear" is another good one when she notices a new watch on your wrist, and the best one is when she catches you wearing her best dress and you say to her" i was just checking and it makes everybodies bum look big, not just yours" :tongue2: :tongue2:







artytime:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> she is going to go nuts when she notices this :tongue2: :yahoo: :tongue2:


 :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------

